
Applying the Free Software Criteria - erkose
https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/applying-free-sw-criteria.html
======
Karunamon
_We reject “enhancements” that would work only on a nonfree system. Those
would encourage people to use the nonfree system instead of GNU, scoring an
own-goal._

I never will understand this mindset. And it's nothing against GNU or RMS mind
you, but I just can't understand how someone would see the political status of
code as a zero sum game.

